# Height Gains



## revtoke (Jan 6, 2018)

Whats up guys,
I was wondering from your own prior knowledge and experience what do you guys think is the best gh to increase height? I'm 19 and my growth plates haven't closed so I'm hoping to start this soon. I wouldn't mind putting on more mass either, but am certainly not looking to get any leaner. I know it can be costly, but willing to spend the money if it will work. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

Forget it. Should have started earlier. And you'd need 10's of thousands of dollars worth of pharmacy grade hgh for each inch of height. 

Be happy you'll be more muscular looking than your taller peers.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 6, 2018)

My own prior knowledge says you get what card you're dealt. Unless you want to try the redneck stretch kit, it requires two 4x4 pickups, some rope, and two, preferably sauced rednecks.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 6, 2018)

GH is well known for increasing the final height of children & adults who have open growth plates. We're only talking a few inches here and, as Jin pointed out, it is very expensive, but still a valid option to consider while you can. Once your plates close, GH does nothing. 

If your interested, here is a table showing all the possible methods of increasing height (basically, surgery is the only option once your plates shut):
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK27/box/A1399/?report=objectonly


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 6, 2018)

stonetag said:


> My own prior knowledge says you get what card you're dealt. Unless you want to try the redneck stretch kit, it requires two 4x4 pickups, some rope, and two, preferably sauced rednecks.


There goes my screen and keyboard.


----------

